# Potential Aussie and NZ comps in consecutive weeks



## Dene (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I would like to encourage people from around the world to come to this side of the world for a competition. The problem is, it is hardly worth the cost and the time off to travel here just for a one day event.
I have had the idea for a while that it might be good to have an Australian competition and a NZ competition in consecutive weekends to give better incentive to travel over this way. It is very likely that these could be 2 day competitions. The Aussie one could also be "Australian championships" just to make the title more enticing  .
Then I had this ultra super idea that to add to us small-timers, we could have the competitions in the 2 weekends leading up to the prestigious Asian Championships. I know that many of the westerners out there would love to get to an Asian competition and meet all the Asian cubers that are so far away. With just a little further travel, you could come to Australia for a competition and have a week to look around, then get to NZ for a competition, with a further week to look around, before finishing it all up with the Asian Championships, and some time in Thailand!

Basically, this is an idea that I would like to happen. I am looking for interest in this idea at this stage. It would be a lot to arrange. Not only would we need to organise the competitions, but we would kinda be obligated to help anyone travelling with transport and accomodation. Even if not with another cuber, at least all in the same place.

Unfortunately I know that this time of the year isn't the best for those at school or university as it isn't holidays (or at least, not summer holidays). But then again I don't expect too many students to be able to afford such a trip  .

So post if you would be interested, or else if you have suggestions.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2010)

I think I'd miss both. I'm going to PNG then. 

Now it might be over a year before I can get the AuR clock average. Oh well, I'll try and get sub 12 by then.

As for the idea? Great idea. This should bring some other cubers over.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 2, 2010)

Like you said, it sounds like a LOT of organising, but it doesn't sound like a bad idea. I wouldn't go overseas, I would of course go to the Austrailan competition (that's if it's in Melbourne). 
Maby just see how many people are interested then see if you should look into it more.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 2, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Like you said, it sounds like a LOT of organising, but it doesn't sound like a bad idea. I wouldn't go overseas, I would of course go to the Austrailan competition (that's if it's in Melbourne).
> Maby just see how many people are interested then see if you should look into it more.



Lol, If I were you, I'd go to it if it was in Perth! Australian competitions are really close as they're in Australia.

If you haven't guessed from the previous statement, I would be more than willing to come to the Australian one, pulling as many strings as needed. I know I'm not international, but I fully support the idea. (I'd support any comp lol.) I mean, I am more than 1000 kilometres away from most places this is likely to be held anyway.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 2, 2010)

I know this is a very long shot, but if Melbourne Major Events (MME) paid Tiger Woods $3 million to appear at the Australian Masters golf tournanment in November 2009, then convincing MME to put a WCA endorsed event or two just prior to the Asian Championships could be tried.

All you can get is a yes or a no answer. I think it is worth a try. And if it is tried, mention the potential for a Faz versus the world contest. I'm sure (outside the World titles) having alot of the world's best cubers in one spot would surely get media attention.

As I said before, this is a very long shot.


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2010)

Naturally any competition held is going to be held in Melbourne unless someone from elsewhere chooses to host a competition. Any "Australian Open" is most likely going to be hosted by Tim McMahon though. I see no reason why he would go through the hassle of organising it in another city to where he lives.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 3, 2010)

Didn't TimMc have the idea of having consectutive ones, but in defferent places. Like in Sydney, Melbourne and Perth? Because Sydney and Perth are starting to grow.


----------



## Faz (Feb 3, 2010)

Consecutive ones in different places in Aus wouldn't work well IMO.

Dene's idea is great!

EDIT: Also, I highly doubt he would organise anything for you guys. He would just come along on the day, and help out. If you guys want to have an official comp up there in Sydney, then go ahead. Better off having it in a private venue, as there won't be too many competitors.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, great idea Dene. I think this would actually give the final push to a lot of the world wide cubers who have wanted to come over here


----------



## SebCube (Feb 3, 2010)

Yaaay that would be awesome if that could happen, great idea Dene.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Consecutive ones in different places in Aus wouldn't work well IMO.
> 
> Dene's idea is great!
> 
> EDIT: Also, I highly doubt he would organise anything for you guys. He would just come along on the day, and help out. If you guys want to have an official comp up there in Sydney, then go ahead. Better off having it in a private venue, as there won't be too many competitors.



Yeah, I kinda agree with you. I just thought it would be nice. Maybe next Melb comp, I'll go to it.


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes well, first we need interest from those cubers faraway. If there is none, I'd rather have comps spread out so that we don't go too long without.


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 3, 2010)

Love The Idea Here, especially the 2 day comps then we can fit more events and it will be more enjoyable not quite so rushed, as always Im happy to help out! Id love to go to Nz and Asia for the other comps too if i can!


----------



## LNZ (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are two online articles that show how hard it is to bring world class people to Australia for about anything.......

Experiencing Bolt-mania is priceless 

http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/blogs/balls/experiencing-boltmania-is-priceless/20100121-mm6n.html

This article asks a question: Would you fork out big $$$$ to bring out Usain Bolt out to Australia to see him win the 100m race in 9 seconds?

Cabinet killed expo plans

http://www.smh.com.au/national/cabinet-killed-expo-plans-20091231-ll3j.html

Despite the doom and gloom the above two articles do show, I'd love to see allinged Australia and NZ events closely linked to the Asian Championships this year. It would be good for all.


----------



## Faz (Feb 4, 2010)

Uhh, do you realise that cubing isn't that big. :s I doubt someone would pay for a fast cuber to go to an event lol.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 7, 2010)

for an adult, it still seems a bit too long to ask their jobs off for two to three weeks i think esp in Asia many bosses dislike employees who asks off for a long period of time(more than three days) though the situation should not be that serious in North America and Europe


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes I am aware that it is a big ask. Personally, at this stage I'm not expecting anyone to show interest. If some people do though, we might be able to arrange one competition the weekend before the asian champs instead of having two.


----------

